# Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet?



## AbeZeamann (16. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich lese oft hier im Forum, dass dem ein oder anderen User der Tausch des Netzteiles empfohlen wird. Jetzt stellt sich mir dir Frage ab wann ein Netzteil als veraltet gilt? Spielt es eine Rolle wie das Netzteil über die Jahre gefordert wurde? Ich hab mir Anfang 2012 das Corsair CX500 geholt und bis vor ein paar Wochen werkelte in meinem Rechner ein i3-2130 und eine HD 6850 (jetzt hab ich günstig einen i7-2600k und eine R9-290X bekommen) Da wird das Netzteil schon ein wenig mehr belastet. Könnte sich der Lastanstieg auf Dauer negativ bemerkbar machen?

Was meint Ihr? 

Vielen Dank schonmal und allen einen angenehmen Start in die Woche!


----------



## Malkolm (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

Das kommt immer darauf an wen du fragst. Für viele, gerade in diesem Forum, zählt ein Netzteil schon als veraltet wenn es nicht von beQuiet! kommt 

Aus technischer Sicht gab es bezüglich der vollen Kompatibilität zuletzt mit der Einführung der Haswell-CPUs einen Sprung. CPUs dieser und neuerer Generationen stellen erhöhte Anforderungen gerade was die niedrigen Leistungen, bzw. der Lastwechsel in diversen Stromsparmodi, angeht. Auch gelten Single-Rail Netzteile als nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Ansonsten ist es vorallem die Verarbeitungsqualität und die Qualität der verwendeten Bauteile die direkt von Tag 1 an bestimmt ob ein Netzteil "gut" oder "schlecht" ist. Die Anführungszeichen sind deshalb gesetzt, da jedes Netzteil, welches in den Handel kommt, zunächst einmal die ATX-Spezifikationen erfüllt und somit seinen Dienst tut wie es soll. Die Frage ist aber eher wie lange verrichtet es seinen Dienst zuverlässig und was passiert im Störfall.
Das Netzteil ist ein Verschleißteil. Wenn etwas an deinem PC kaputt geht ist es in der überwältigenden Zahl der Fälle das Netzteil direkt, oder ein Schaden der vom Netzteil ausgeht. Von daher gibt es auch ein physisches Alter welches zur Bezeichnung "veraltet" führt. Selbst qualitativ sehr gute Netzteile halten keine 10 Jahre durch, müssen sie aber in der Regel auch nicht.

Das von dir verbaute CX500 ist schon von Beginn an kein Top-Produkt gewesen, aber im Prinzip schon noch "ok" für dein geplantes System. Natürlich kannst du es ersetzen, aber es spricht (in meinen Augen) auch nichts dagegen es noch weiter zu nutzen.


----------



## Gripschi (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

In der Regel sagen die meisten 5 Jahre.

Bzw bei einen neuen Unterbau sollt man es gleich mit Austauschen.

Mit deinen neuen Alten Unterbau macht es Sinn mal ein neues zu holen.

Thema BeQuit: Es wird empfohlen da es das beste Rundum Paket bietet.

Fg


----------



## OutOfMemory (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Bzw bei einen neuen Unterbau sollt man es gleich mit Austauschen.



Das ist natürlich etwas einfach ausgedrückt. Nur weil ich den Unterbau tausche muss das Netzteil nicht gewechselt werden. Bevor das jemand falsch versteht. Ein gutes Netzteil kann man schon um die 5 Jahre verwenden sofern die Leistung auch der Hardware entspricht. Was natürlich ein Problem sein kann ist bspw. die Verwendung in einer Office Maschine und plötzlich dann der Wechsel auf High-End. Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab gewöhnt sich so manches Netzteil an die verbrauchte Energie. Wenn dann plötzlich eine wesentlich höhere Last entsteht knickt es ein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

lies Dir das hier durch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...test-teil-4-quiet-dark-power-pro-p6-600w.html


----------



## AbeZeamann (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass es auch mir "empfohlen" wird mal ans wechseln zu denken XP...Danke euch erst einmal. Ich habe das Thema Netzteil damals auch nicht so kritisch gesehen und der Verkäufer hatte mir für meine Zusammenstellung das CX500 empfohlen. 
Wie macht sich eigentlich ein alterndes bzw. schwächelndes Netzteil bemerkbar? Bis jetzt summt das gute Stück sehr leise vor sich hin, so wie am ersten Tag (sofern ich das noch einschätzen kann ^^).

Edit:



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> ....Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab gewöhnt sich so manches Netzteil an die verbrauchte Energie. Wenn dann plötzlich eine wesentlich höhere Last entsteht knickt es ein.


Das befürchte ich auch, aber bis jetzt läuft alles noch problemslos (seit ca. einer Woche)



interessierterUser schrieb:


> lies Dir das hier durch:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...test-teil-4-quiet-dark-power-pro-p6-600w.html



Danke für den Link!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



AbeZeamann schrieb:


> Hab mir schon gedacht, dass es auch mir "empfohlen" wird mal ans wechseln zu denken XP...Danke euch erst einmal. Ich habe das Thema Netzteil damals auch nicht so kritisch gesehen und der Verkäufer hatte mir für meine Zusammenstellung das CX500 empfohlen.



Bei diesen Verkäufer solltest du nichtmehr kaufen (oder zumindest nicht ohne dich vorher zu informieren). Das NT war schon damals nicht zu empfehlen, was die Schutzschaltungen, als auch die verwendete Plattform und Bestückung angeht.



AbeZeamann schrieb:


> Wie macht sich eigentlich ein alterndes bzw. schwächelndes Netzteil bemerkbar? Bis jetzt summt das gute Stück sehr leise vor sich hin, so wie am ersten Tag (sofern ich das noch einschätzen kann ^^).



Wenn der Rechner grundlos neustartet (Schutzschaltungen haben gegriffen), oder sich mit nem Knall verabschiedet, weil die Kondensatoren platzen und die Schutzschaltungen versagen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab gewöhnt sich so manches Netzteil an die verbrauchte Energie. Wenn dann plötzlich eine wesentlich höhere Last entsteht knickt es ein.


Ist das ernst gemeint? [emoji57]


----------



## OutOfMemory (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist das ernst gemeint? [emoji57]



Jup, wurde hier im Forum bereits mehrfach "verdächtigt". Wie weit das aber korrekt ist kann ich nicht sagen. Wurde zumindest im Thread nie als falsch dargestellt.


----------



## ebastler (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

Macht technisch aber gar keinen Sinn


----------



## Pu244 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

Kommt darauf an, einerseits ist das Glaubenssache, von "alle 3 Jahre tauschen" bis hin zu "verwenden bis es kaputt ist" kann man alles finden.

Wenn man die Sache etwas rationaler angehen will muß man sagen das es ein fixes Datum so nicht gibt. Es gibt Netzteile, die sollte man am besten vor dem Kauf ausmustern (Chinaböller) und Netzteile, die dank Feststoffkondensatoren und DC-DC Technik auch nach 5 Jahren keine Anstalten machen aus der Mode zu geraten (DPP P10 oder auch Seasonic X Serie [hab ein X460FL]), bei denen ist es gut möglich das sie sich auch nach 10 Jahren nochmal für eine Aufrüstrunde eignen. 

Dann gibt es das große Feld dazwischen, zum einen gab es mal Probleme mit defeken Kondensatoren, dann kann man die ganze Serie entsorgen, Beispiele sind z.B. das DPP P7 und diverse Vorgänger. Es gibt auch noch gute Netzteile, die allerdings dimensioniert wurden bevor die Grakahersteller die Filterkondensatoren weggespart haben, die Spannungsschwankungen landen alle beim Netzteil und machen es wohl schneller kaputt. Dann ist natürlich auch noch die Frage der Schutzschaltungen entscheidend, früher waren einige eher weniger verbreitet oder haben garnicht funktioniert (das ist leider bis heute bei einigen Herstellern so), das sind dann mit die Exemplare welche man noch vor dem Kauf ausmustern sollte. Last but not Least gibt es die weit verbreitete Spezies der gruppenregulierten Netzteile, die erzeugen ihre Spannungen (12V, 5V und 3,3V) in Abhängigkeit voneinander. Wird nur die 5V und 3,3V schiene belastet sinken die Spannungen dort und die 12V steigen stark an, ist hingegen nur die 12V Schiene belastet (wie bei modernen PCs üblich) bricht die Spannung auf der 12V Schiene ein und die 5V und 3,3V steigen stark an. Das kann durchaus gefährlich werden, deshalb kommt es da auf das jeweilige Netzteil an, gute (wie das BeQuiet L8 oder E9) haben damit eher geringe Probleme, allerdings sollte man bei allem das älter als 2010 ist besondere Vorsicht walten lassen (Threshold fragen, der kennt sich da wohl am besten aus).

Einige alte Netzteile halten sich allerdings erstaunlich gut wie der Computerbasetest beweist:
Das leisten alte Netzteile: 16 Netzteile unserer Leser im Test - ComputerBase

Von daher am besten hier nachfragen und auf die kompetenteren hören (wobei es die "drinnenlassen bis es kracht" Fraktion hier nicht gibt).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Jup, wurde hier im Forum bereits mehrfach "verdächtigt". Wie weit das aber korrekt ist kann ich nicht sagen. Wurde zumindest im Thread nie als falsch dargestellt.





ebastler schrieb:


> Macht technisch aber gar keinen Sinn


Das bringt es auf den Punkt. 

@OutOfMemory
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, verbreite es bitte nicht weiter. Den so verbreitet sich solcher Mist immer.


----------



## AbeZeamann (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



ebastler schrieb:


> Macht technisch aber gar keinen Sinn



Macht es auch dann keinen Sinn, wenn aufgrund eines Hardwarewechsels die +12Volt-Leitung überbelastet wird?

Aus dem Computer-Base Artikel:

"Veränderte Lastverteilung
Moderne Rechner belasten überwiegend die +12-Volt-Leitung. Ältere Netzteile haben zum Teil im Verhältnis zur Nennleistung des Netzteils weit weniger Leistung auf dieser Schiene zur Verfügung. Wir empfehlen, die +12-Volt-Leistung auf dem Typenschild des Netzteils zu prüfen und als Grundlage für die Leistungseinschätzung zu nehmen. Ein 600-Watt-Netzteil mit 400 Watt +12-Volt-Leistung sollte von einem modernen PC nicht mit deutlich mehr als 400 Watt belastet werden - denn diese 400 Watt gehen fast ausschließlich auf die +12-Volt-Leitung."

Wäre das nicht eine technisch-mögliche Ursache?


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

Dann wäre das Netzteil einfach falsch dimensioniert, hat ja nix mit Altern zu tun.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



AbeZeamann schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ebastlers Aussage bezieht sich auf etwas völlig anderes.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

Welches Netzteil genau:
https://geizhals.de/corsair-builder-series-cx500-v2-500w-atx-2-3-cmpsu-500cxv2-a640424.html
https://geizhals.de/corsair-builder-series-cx500-80plus-bronze-500w-atx-2-3-cp-9020047-a839796.html
https://geizhals.de/corsair-builder-series-cx500-500w-atx-2-3-cmpsu-500cx-a572621.html

Das Thema ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Ausprobieren. Achte nur darauf, dass Dein Netzteil gute und funktionierenden Schutzschaltungen hat. Hat es die nicht, und dazu musst Du zu Deinem Netzteil Tests bemühen, sollte man es eh raus schmeißen. Dein Netzteil hat, egal weöche der drei Varianten es ist, irgendwas zwischen 34 und 38A auf der 12V Schiene, also irgendwas zwischen 400 und 450W.

Schauen wir doch einfach mal in den Test rein:
Test: Corsair CX-Serie (CX430, CX500, CX600M) - Hardwareluxx

Drei Jahre ist nun nicht so alt. Problem sind, wie im verlinkten Test des alten Netzteiles z.B. alternde Kondensatoren. Gerade leise Netzteile mit entsprechende höherer Temperatur sind darauf anfällig, Du kannst mit diesem Netzteil, auf jedem Fall Dein System betreiben. Wenn ich aber den Preis der Grafikkarte und der CPU sehe, wäre ein neues Netzteil mit unabhängiger Spannungsregelung der drei Schienen 3,3V; 5V; 12V mehr als sinnvoll. Ich würde es auch nicht auf die Spitze treiben und mit dem alten Netzteil Prime und Furmark zusammen starten.

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit den neuen Komponenten!


----------



## AbeZeamann (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

Naja, vom altern hat ja in diesem Zusammenhang keiner was gesagt eher vom "Einlaufen" bzw. sich an eine Last zu "gewöhnen"(zumindest. hab ich das so interpretiert ) Aber ein (unwissend) falsch dimensioniertes Netzteil würde ja dieses Phänomen auslösen, oder? Ich schätze mal, dass einige Leute sich nur auf die Angabe des Netzteiles verlassen und nichts von Lastverteilung u.ä. verstehen oder wissen (Ich zähle mich einfach mal dazu). Bricht dann ein Netzteil plötzlich irgendwann mal unter einer höheren Last zusammen (z.B. Nutzungsverhalten des Rechners wird geändert), dann wirkt das doch auf den Laien genau so. Außerdem kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es noch mehr Einflüsse gibt, welche die Laststabilität eines Netzteiles beeinflussen.... Und um der Verbreitung solcher Behauptungen (Netzteil gewöhnt sich an Last) entgegenzuwirken, finde ich das schon sinnvoll solche Ursachen als mögliche technische Erklärung  in Erwägung zu ziehen. Damit ist dann den meisten Laien schon geholfen 

@interessierterUser
Ich denke ich hab die V2, muss aber zu Hause nochmal nachschauen.
Aber ganz so schlecht schneidet das Teil ja nicht ab! So viel Müll kann mir der Verkäufer ja nicht angedreht haben. Gerade weil die neuen Komponenten auch einiges Wert sind habe ich mich doch jetzt mal mit dem Thema Netzteil beschäftigt....daher auch meine Fragen an euch!

Aber ich danke euch nochmal für die Anmerkungen, das Thema Netzteil ist doch sehr interessant!


----------



## ebastler (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

Was ich sagen wollte - das "Eingewöhnen" an eine Last hat technisch keine Grundlage, daher wage ich zu behaupten, dass es ein Gerücht ist. 

Hervorgerufen vermutlich von absolut überlabelten Netzteilen, die dann beim Einbau in ein stromhungrigeres System eingeknickt sind. Oder von uralten Netzteilen, die aus einem sehr 5 V lastigen System in ein 12 V lastiges aktuelles System umgebaut wurden. Und 500 W helfen nichts, wenn davon 300 W auf 5 V und nur 200 W auf 12 V zur Verfügung stehen. Im alten System lief das dann, aber im neuen hat es keine Chance mehr.

Nur um zwei Beispiele zu nennen, woher das Gerücht kommen könnte.


----------



## AbeZeamann (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



ebastler schrieb:


> Was ich sagen wollte - das "Eingewöhnen" an eine Last hat technisch keine Grundlage, daher wage ich zu behaupten, dass es ein Gerücht ist.
> 
> Hervorgerufen vermutlich von absolut überlabelten Netzteilen, die dann beim Einbau in ein stromhungrigeres System eingeknickt sind. Oder von uralten Netzteilen, die aus einem sehr 5 V lastigen System in ein 12 V lastiges aktuelles System umgebaut wurden. Und 500 W helfen nichts, wenn davon 300 W auf 5 V und nur 200 W auf 12 V zur Verfügung stehen. Im alten System lief das dann, aber im neuen hat es keine Chance mehr.
> 
> Nur um zwei Beispiele zu nennen, woher das Gerücht kommen könnte.



Genau so eine Antwort wünscht man sich als Fragesteller! Danke!


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



AbeZeamann schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich lese oft hier im Forum, dass dem ein oder anderen User der Tausch des Netzteiles empfohlen wird. Jetzt stellt sich mir dir Frage ab wann ein Netzteil als veraltet gilt? Spielt es eine Rolle wie das Netzteil über die Jahre gefordert wurde? Ich hab mir Anfang 2012 das Corsair CX500 geholt und bis vor ein paar Wochen werkelte in meinem Rechner ein i3-2130 und eine HD 6850 (jetzt hab ich günstig einen i7-2600k und eine R9-290X bekommen) Da wird das Netzteil schon ein wenig mehr belastet. Könnte sich der Lastanstieg auf Dauer negativ bemerkbar machen?
> 
> ...



Du kannst den Austausch eines Netzteils nicht an einem bestimmten Datum festmachen.
Netzteile sollten ausgetauscht werden, wenn sie den technischen Ansprüchen der verbauten Hardware nicht mehr genügen. 
Wie z.B. wenn du eine GTX 980 Ti oder Fury X verbauen willst und du noch ein Gruppe Netzteil drin hast. Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob das Gruppe Netzteil 10 oder 1 Jahr alt ist. 

Dann altern Netzteile, selbst wenn du sie gar nicht benutzt. Ein 5 Jahre altes Netzteil hat nicht mehr die Qualität als es noch neu war.
In wie weit sich das nun bemerkbar macht, kann niemand ohne seriöse Tests des Netzteils beurteilen. 
Jedoch haben Tests mit alten Netzteilen gezeigt -- auch hier im Forum -- das sich Spannungsstabilität und Restwelligkeit ändern, wenn Kondensatoren beschädigt waren, sie nicht mehr das leisten können, was sie leisten sollen.

Bei deinem Netzteil würde ich jetzt erst mal nachfragen, welches du genau hast, denn es gibt 3 verschiedene Corsair CX Modelle.
Pauschal kann man aber so oder so sagen, dass diese drei Modelle technisch schon älter sind, qualitativ eher durchschnitt sind und die Sekundärseite eher bescheiden ist.
Von daher würde ich raten, das Netzteil nicht mehr so lange zu benutzen, bzw. mit dem nächsten Upgrade auszutauschen -- die R9 290X zieht schon gut, aber hat lange nicht die Lastwechsel wie eine GTX 980 Ti oder Fury X.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



ebastler schrieb:


> Was ich sagen wollte - das "Eingewöhnen" an eine Last hat technisch keine Grundlage, daher wage ich zu behaupten, dass es ein Gerücht ist.


Mechanisch gibt es das, man nennt es ein Material trainieren, und es kann bei Stahlwerkstoffen und bestimmten Belastungen die Dauerfestigkeitsgrenze um ca. 10% durch Ausrichtung der inneren Kristallstruktur erhöht werden. Auch Verbrennungskraftmaschinen können auf bestimmte Drehzahlen "einlaufen", und durch Ablagerungen in Reflexionspunkten im Abgassystem sowie zum Kraftniveau optimierten Gleitlagerflächen eine diskrete Drehmomenterhöhung bekommen.

Für die im Netzteil relevanten elektrischen und thermischen Belastungen und für die verwendeten Komponenten ist mir kein Mechanismus bekannt, der eine gegenseitige Beeinflussung ergeben könnte. Es gibt nur und einzig die Alterung, insbesondere der Kondensatoren.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

Tauschen würde ich das NT bei neuer HW (bei älterer nicht so anspruchsvoller HW) alle 4-5 Jahre. Gute alte NT kann man ja immer noch auf Reserve halten. 
Veraltet ist ein NT 
a)  wenn Schutzschaltungen sehr rar sind 
b) nicht zeitgenössische Anschlüsse in ausreichender Anzahl hat und man deshalb mit Adaptern hantieren müsste (das geht gar nicht
c) die veraltete Technik nicht mehr zur frischen Hardware passt 
d)  wenn das Netzteil oder die Plattform nahezu unverändert seit mehr als 5 Jahre auf dem Markt ist 
e)  die Stromstärke bei einem 350+ W NT bei 3,3 und 5V grösser ist als bei 12 Volt 
f)  deine Hardware teuer ist 

Das Corsair CX ist meines Wissens in allem drei Ausführungen relativ bescheiden, nur dürrer CWT Durchschnitt. Wenn du das Geld hast würde ich es für den PC tauschen. Wenn nicht, würde ich es bis zum nächsten Geldstoss es weiter benutzen. 
Ein Böller ist es keinesfalls, aber sonderlich pralle auch nicht.


----------



## AbeZeamann (16. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

Also, ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut und habe das CX 500 V2. Aber ich werd wohl bei der nächsten Gelegenheit das Netzteil tauschen...mal schauen wann mir meine Frau wieder Taschengeld gibt  Das Straight Power 10 mit 500W sollte doch ausreichen, wird ja hier oft genug empfohlenen. Danke euch nochmal!


----------



## poiu (16. November 2015)

Es ist schwer pauschale aussagen zu treffen

Grunsäzlich sind heute Netzteile mit ATX 1.3 als Veraltet anzusehen und sollten nur in uralten PIII & Co verwendet werden.

Bei alten PCs denke ich das auch alte NT kein Problem sind, wen ndas NT stirbt  und hardware Himmelt  :wayne


 Veraltet ist an sich ein begriff der wohl nicht ganz das Thema umfasst , es geht wohl eher darum wie lange sollte man ein NT verwenden

Bei alten PC also wayne 
 Bei Neuanschaffung sollte überlegt werden ist das NT noch zeitgemäß und heutigen Anforderungen gewappnet ist?

 Wenn man sichergehen will also vom Sicherheitsstandpunkt, sind Qualität und Garanite ein Anhaltspunkt, gibt ein Hersteller 5 Jahre sollte man überlegen das NT nach Ablauf der Zeit auszutauschen spätestens dann nicht mehr in ein neues System zu übernehmen

 Netzteile sind kein Wein die werden eher mit der Zeit Essig


----------



## AbeZeamann (17. November 2015)

Angenommen ich hätte in absehbarer Zeit doch mal vor an der Taktschraube zu drehen, wäre das BQ mit den 500W auch noch ausreichend, oder? Ab wann ist es Sinnvoll ein größeres Netzteil zu nehmen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. November 2015)

Sofern du nur ein GPU einsetzt, reicht ein BQ E10 500W mehr als aus. Bei MGPU sollte man dann etwas stärkeres bzw bessere Railverteilung wählen, wobei das bei dem E10 nicht so tragisch ist wie beim E9.


----------



## AbeZeamann (17. November 2015)

Ich glaube kaum, dass ich mal auf Multi-GPU setzen werde und denke auch das 500W dicke ausreichen aber ich schau mir ja auch gern die Rechner der anderen User an... und nicht wenige davon nutzen deutlich stärkere Netzteile.


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2015)

Ist großteils auf Unwissenheit (des Users oder Händlers) zurückzuführen. Und auf Netzteilrechner, die 50W pro HDD einplanen, oder so nen Mist.

Ich habe eine leicht übertaktete i5 4670K (4.3GHz) und eine stark übertaktete R9 290X (1.15GHz) und mein Rechner braucht im Fire Strike Combined ~370W (400W primär mit einem guten 80+ Silber Netzteil).


----------



## Cleriker (17. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mechanisch gibt es das, man nennt es ein Material trainieren, und es kann bei Stahlwerkstoffen und bestimmten Belastungen die Dauerfestigkeitsgrenze um ca. 10% durch Ausrichtung der inneren Kristallstruktur erhöht werden. Auch Verbrennungskraftmaschinen können auf bestimmte Drehzahlen "einlaufen", und durch Ablagerungen in Reflexionspunkten im Abgassystem sowie zum Kraftniveau optimierten Gleitlagerflächen eine diskrete Drehmomenterhöhung bekommen.
> 
> Für die im Netzteil relevanten elektrischen und thermischen Belastungen und für die verwendeten Komponenten ist mir kein Mechanismus bekannt, der eine gegenseitige Beeinflussung ergeben könnte. Es gibt nur und einzig die Alterung, insbesondere der Kondensatoren.


Minimal? Nimm mal ein Auto dass sagen wir zehn Jahre lang immer bei maximal 2500 touren und höchstens 110-120 km/h bewegt wurde, lass es warm laufen und dann ab auf die Bahn, jeden Gang bis in den begrenzer gezogen hoch auf 250 und dann so von Hamburg nach München. Wenn du Glück hast kommst du so bis nach Köln, Ohne Probleme (übertrieben). 

Beim Netzteil besteht doch eine thermische Belastung. Wenn das Teil die ganze Zeit nur auf rail 1, 100Watt liefern musste, ohne großartige Wechsel und plötzlich dauernde Wechsel hat bei 450W auf rail 2, der Lüfter statt mit 20%, Jetzt dauerhaft mit 100% laufen muss und die Teile die jahrelang kalt blieben jetzt stundenlang glühen und wieder abkühlen, dann kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das für die Komponenten einen Unterschied macht. Materialien die dafür gedacht sind solche Schwankungen aufzunehmen, das aber nie mussten, plötzlich aber doch, reagieren darauf meist nicht besonders gut. Gerade die Kondensatoren, die nie belastet würden und plötzlich zehn Stunden am Stück Dampf bekommen, sollten das merken. 

Falls ich mich irre, sofort sagen. Ich will ja auch schlauer werden.


----------



## AbeZeamann (17. November 2015)

Alles klar! Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für das Kabel-Management oder werde ich so gut wie alle Leitungen verlegen müssen? Neben CPU und GPU (6+8Pin) hab ich noch  1x SSD, 1x HDD, 1x DVD und ich glaube das Gehäuse hätte auch gern noch einen Anschluss.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. November 2015)

Es fällt ein max. 2 Kabelstränge weg, da lohnt sich mMn kein Modulares, wobei das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden soll


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2015)

@Cleriker: Die Railverteilung macht in dem Fall nichts aus, sind nur getrennt abgesicherte Stecker/Kabel. Statt 5V 12V könnte was machen, aber selbst dafür sehe ich keinen Grund.

Transistoren ist es ziemlich egal, wie viel Prozent ihrer Nennleistung drübergejagt wird, sofern sie halbwegs gekühlt sind, und Kondensatoren ist es zwar lieber, thermisch wenig belastet zu werden, aber das führt zu keinen mir bekannten Veränderungen intern, die danach bei mehr Hitze zu Defekten führen würden. Jedenfalls nicht eher als wenn man ein "daran gewöhntes" Netzteil so belastet.


----------



## Lotto (17. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

Soweit mir bekannt gibt es bei elektronischen Bauteilen nur eine Alterung aufgrund der Temperatur, d.h. je höher die ist, desto kürzer die Lebensdauer. 
Ein Kondensator der nach 10 Jahren platzt weil er davor nur mit 40°C betrieben wurde und nun mit 60°C, wäre viel früher geplatzt wenn er von Anfang an mit 60°C betrieben worden wäre.


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2015)

Exakt. Danke für das etwas verständlichere Ausformulieren meiner Gedanken^^


----------



## Cleriker (17. November 2015)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



Lotto schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt gibt es bei elektronischen Bauteilen nur eine Alterung aufgrund der Temperatur, d.h. je höher die ist, desto kürzer die Lebensdauer.
> Ein Kondensator der nach 10 Jahren platzt weil er davor nur mit 40°C betrieben wurde und nun mit 60°C, wäre viel früher geplatzt wenn er von Anfang an mit 60°C betrieben worden wäre.



Vielleicht reden wir auc aneinander vorbei!?
Mein Gedanke ist ein anderer. Wenn ich dein Beispiel nehme und sage, der Kondensator der 10 Jahre mit 40 Grad lief, platzt nach einem Jahr mit 60 Grad... hätte er länger gehalten, wenn er weiterhin nur mit 40 Grad belastet worden wäre, oder wäre er trotzdem nach dem elften Jahr geplatzt, so dass die 60 keinen Einfluss gehabt hätten? 
Soweit ich die Fragestellung richtig verstanden haben sollte, dreht es sich darum, ob es Auswirkungen hat, wenn plötzlich die Last geändert/größer wird. 
In deinem Beispiel ist es ja so, dass der Kondensator einfach die höhere thermische Belastung nicht mag und deshalb nach einer gewissen Zeit unter dieser aufgibt, ganz egal von welchem Punkt an diese auftritt. Aber ist dem auch so? Ist es ihm komplett egal ab wann dieser Zeitraum einsetzt, also sofort nach Produktion, oder nach jahrelanger Funktion in einem homogenen Umfeld und plötzlicher, heftiger, Veränderung? Also nicht zehn Jahre mit 40° und dann eins mit 60°, sondern 10 mit 40° und eins mit 90°, 40°, 90°, 40°, 90°!?


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2015)

Ja, elektronische Bauteile haben keinen mir bekannten Effekt in der Art. Höhere Temperatur = kürzere Lebensdauer. Aber es ist egal, ob ich Lastwechsel habe oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2015)

AbeZeamann schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass ich mal auf Multi-GPU setzen werde und denke auch das 500W dicke ausreichen aber ich schau mir ja auch gern die Rechner der anderen User an... und nicht wenige davon nutzen deutlich stärkere Netzteile.



Das liegt häufig daran, dass auf die Grafikkarten Kartons geguckt wird.
Da steht dann, dass ein 700 Watt Netzteil erforderlich ist und dann wird das 800 Watt Netzteil gekauft, weil man ja noch "Reserve" braucht.
Dabei beziehen sich die 700 Watt auf dem Karton auf billig Netzteile, die nur die Hälfte dessen, was drauf steht, leisten können.

Mit einem guten 500 Watt Netzteil liegst du bei einer Grafikkarte gut dabei. Du müsstest das System schon sehr stark übertakten, damit das Netzteil es nicht mehr schafft.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ja, elektronische Bauteile haben keinen mir bekannten Effekt in der Art. Höhere Temperatur = kürzere Lebensdauer. Aber es ist egal, ob ich Lastwechsel habe oder nicht.



Du kannst ein Netzteil auch 10 Jahre im Schrank liegen haben und es danach benutzen und es ist ebenso kaputt, wie eins, das 10 Jahre lang lief.


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2015)

Wenn nicht gerade totaler Schrott verbaut wurde gibt es auch dazu keinen wirklichen Grund... Und wenn Schrott verbaut wurde, war es eh von Anfang an ******* 
Klar, Elkos altern auch im Regal - aber garantiert nicht so schnell wie bei hohen Temperaturen im Betrieb.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. November 2015)

Meine uralten benutzten Netzteile laufen alle. Theoretisch sogar mein Uraltes 235 Watt powerman aber das will ich nicht mehr benutzen nachdem ich den Lüfter fachgerecht entfernt hab. 
Wenn ich mal meine eigene Sunmoon habe teste ich such die Spannungswerte ✌


----------



## AbeZeamann (24. November 2015)

So, ich hab mir jetzt das BQ Straight Power 10 500W bestellt, danke nochmal an alle 
Ein Kumpel von mir ist ebenfalls gerade dabei sich so langsam um die Einzelteile für einen neuen Rechner zusammen zu suchen. Als Netzteil hat er sich die Corsair RMi-Serie heraus gesucht. Was spricht denn eigentlich im allgemeinen gegen Netzteile von Corsair? Selbst in der Kaufberatung vom Oktober 2015 sind diese nicht aufgeführt....und das obwohl das Netzteil in verschiedenen Tests ganz gut abschließt. Oder ist die Serie für den normalen Gebrauch einfach überdimensioniert?


----------



## XyZaaH (24. November 2015)

Sp500?


----------



## AbeZeamann (24. November 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Sp500?



Straight Power 10 500W....Habs im Post geändert.


----------



## XyZaaH (24. November 2015)

Ok, super, viel Spaß damit  allgemein spricht nichts gegen irgendeinen Hersteller, es kommt immer auf das Modell an.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. November 2015)

Die Corsair RMi sind in Ordnung. Gibt aber besseres.


----------



## AbeZeamann (24. November 2015)

Was macht den ein besseres Netzteil aus? Auf welche Punkte kann man den da achten?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. November 2015)

Spannungsqualität, Steckeranzahl, ein wenig auch die Dicke der Kabel, Qualität (und Haltbarkeit) der Kondensatoren, Sicherungen, Lüfter auch ein wenig... Garantiezeit,Ripple, ein wenig auch der Fertiger. Am besten immer ein paar Reviews lesen oder im allgemeinen NT Quatsch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...gemeiner-diskussionsthread-zu-netzteilen.html Thread nachfragen.


----------



## AbeZeamann (24. November 2015)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. November 2015)

Gerne.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2015)

AbeZeamann schrieb:


> Als Netzteil hat er sich die Corsair RMi-Serie heraus gesucht. Was spricht denn eigentlich im allgemeinen gegen Netzteile von Corsair?



Das Software Feature ist ziemlich sinnfrei, dazu hakt es bei der Qualität, zum Teil schwankend.
Das Teil ist jetzt kein Schrott, aber für den Preis würde ich was anderes kaufen.


----------



## Maddi84 (10. Februar 2016)

Servus, da ihr hier schon fleißig am diskutieren seid... Ich bin dabei mein 8 Jahre !!! altes System nach und nach wieder zu aktualisieren... 

Da mein erster Kauf zwecks Direct X 11 spielen eine neue Graka sein wird ( gtx 960 oder r9 380x, je nach Lust 30€ mehr oder weniger auszugeben) kommt die Frage nach einem neuen Netzteil natürlich sofort auf. 
Im moment habe ich das  Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R verbaut. Technische Daten : PC-Experience Reviews : | Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R Netzteil 

Meint ihr, es ist zwingend notwendig, gleichzeitig das NT zu wechseln? Bisher hat es keine Probleme gemacht...

Aktuells System: 
GF gtx 275
AMD Phenom II X4 955
Gigabyte 970A-DS3P ( musste vor ca. 2 Jahren schon mal getauscht werden)

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Meinungen...


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Ja, nach 8 Jahren sollte man das Netzteil austauschen.
Deins ist technisch auch echt altbacken. Es basiert noch auf der Seasonic S12 Version 1 Plattform, die schon über 10 Jahre alt ist.
Kaufst du also eine neue Grafikkarte, solltest du auch das Netzteil mit tauschen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. Februar 2016)

Naja, fleißig am diskutieren? Der letzte Eintrag war im Winter letzten Jahres, also knapp 3Monate her, da wäre es besser einen neuen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen.

Zum NT: 
Plattform kommt von Seasonic, allerdings sind 8Jahre eine lange Zeit für ein NT. Ein Tausch wäre besser für die HW, wie lange willst du den Unterbau behalten und wann aufrüsten, und auf was?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Das kommt immer darauf an wen du fragst. Für viele, gerade in diesem Forum, zählt ein Netzteil schon als veraltet wenn es nicht von beQuiet! kommt


Kannst du dir bitte deine billige polemischen Kommentare sparen, wenn du dich wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast?!

Solche Beiträge nerven einfach und kommen auch meist von denen, die sich nicht so viel in diesem Forum betätigen...

Aber was können wir dafür, dass andere Hersteller so viele Dinge einfach verbraten, in dem sie billig(ste) Lüfter verbauen, in dem sie sehr aggressive Lüftersteuerungen verbauen.

Ganz ab davon gibt es sehr viele Dinge, die du auch nicht erwähnt hast.

Zum Beispiel, dass man gerne die +5V und +3,3V Leitungen begraben würde - die braucht auch kein Mensch mehr. Aber dank der ganzen Gruppenregulierten Netzteile kann man die nicht einfach abklemmen.

Und genau das ist der nächste Punkt:
sind die Spannungen unabhängig geregelt oder werden mehrere gemeinsam geregelt (Gruppenreguliert), mit den entsprechenden Nachteilen...


Maddi84 schrieb:


> Meint ihr, es ist zwingend notwendig, gleichzeitig das NT zu wechseln? Bisher hat es keine Probleme gemacht...


Ja.

Das Netzteil hier hat eine Woche vorher auch keine Probleme gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddi84 (10. Februar 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Naja, fleißig am diskutieren? Der letzte Eintrag war im Winter letzten Jahres, also knapp 3Monate her, da wäre es besser einen neuen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen.
> 
> Zum NT:
> Plattform kommt von Seasonic, allerdings sind 8Jahre eine lange Zeit für ein NT. Ein Tausch wäre besser für die HW, wie lange willst du den Unterbau behalten und wann aufrüsten, und auf was?



Sorry, hab nicht aufs Datum geachtet  
Ansich würd ich den Unterbau gerne solange behalten wie es geht. Heißt ich würde mir eher noch einen neuen (alten) AMD CPU mit am3+ sockel zulegen und irgendwann dann mal auf Zen umrüsten. Aber mir ging es stand jetzt erstmal prinzipiell um die Graka um schnell wieder einigermaßen ansehnlich zocken zu können. Nach der neuen Graka wird also noch irgendwann eine neue AM4 Plattform kommen, damit ein neuer CPU und auch ein Neuer LCD um auf mind. Full HD zocken zu können...


----------



## Maddi84 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*

Dass nenne ich mal eine Aussage


----------



## Maddi84 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ab wann gilt ein netzteil als veraltet????*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kannst du dir bitte deine billige polemischen Kommentare sparen, wenn du dich wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast?!
> 
> Solche Beiträge nerven einfach und kommen auch meist von denen, die sich nicht so viel in diesem Forum betätigen...
> 
> ...



Dass nenne ich mal eine Aussage


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Ich würde keinen Cent mehr in die AM3+ Plattform versenken. Die ist technisch total veraltet und die Prozessoren dafür sind es auch.
Lass also den Unterbau, wenn möglich, bis zum Release von Zen, so wie er ist, oder du wechselst auf Skylake.


----------



## Maddi84 (10. Februar 2016)

Jut, und spätestens beim Wechsel brauch ich dann ja eh n neues NT...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. Februar 2016)

Doppel und Tripplepost bitte vermeiden, dafür gibts den Edit Button.

Wieviel kannst du für das neue NT erübrigen? und nicht vergessen, nicht am falschen Ende sparen


----------



## Maddi84 (10. Februar 2016)

Um die 50€ wäre mir lieb, allerdings soll dann auch nicht wie du schon sagst am falschen Ende gespart werden. Wenn sinnvolle Qualität dann 80€ kosten müssen, dann ist es eben so...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. Februar 2016)

Qualität, die du die nächsten Jahre Problemlos mit jeder neuen HW betreiben kannst, wäre zumindest dieses hier: Cooler Master VS-Series V450SM 450W ATX 2.31 (RS450-AMAAG1) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


Oder du schaust hier bzw hier (ab dem VS450M) mal rein


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Ich würde auf 100€ aufstocken, bei dem Budget brauchst du keine Kompromisse mehr eingehen.


----------



## Maddi84 (10. Februar 2016)

Dank dir, heißt ein NT mit 450W ist völlig ausreichend? Ja, wird sicherlich immer auf die Umstände ankommen. Aber bezogen auf mein System + zukünftige Anschaffungen ala Zen Plattform...
 In der PCGH testen sie immer nur welche ab 540W...

EDIT: Von Cooler Master gibts zB das 550 W was von der PCGH gestester worden ist für 100€


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Meinst du das Cooler Master V 550?
Das kannst du nehmen.


----------



## Maddi84 (10. Februar 2016)

Jo genau,...evtl. auch das EVGA G2 550W, da es n tick leiser zu sein scheint. aber nur wenns das für den selben Preis gibt


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Das EVGA G2 ist das Super Flower Leadex.
Wenn du es leise willst, kommst du um das E10 nicht herum. Kostet um 95€.


----------



## Maddi84 (10. Februar 2016)

hast du n Link?  ich finds grad nicht...

Edit: habs...


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Genau. Das Straight Power E10 mit 500 watt.
Gibt es als KM Version und mit festen Kabeln.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Februar 2016)

Hab ich was besonderes verpasst oder empfiehlt ihr das Edison wegen der Lautstärke nicht?
Fractal Design Edison M 450W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-ED1B-450W) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Nicht jeder legt wert auf einen leisen Rechner, sondern auf gespartes Geld.


----------



## Brixx (11. Februar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hab ich was besonderes verpasst oder empfiehlt ihr das Edison wegen der Lautstärke nicht?
> Fractal Design Edison M 450W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-ED1B-450W) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> 
> Nicht jeder legt wert auf einen leisen Rechner, sondern auf gespartes Geld.



Die beiden Shops, die das für 60€ anbieten, gehören zusammen und haben das Ding schon seit längerem nicht lieferbar. Der Preis ist also 80€.

Gleichzeitig gibts aber noch das XFX TS Gold 550W für 67€. Das ist auch nur ein Seasonic G - Ableger, aber das kriegt man noch.


----------



## Maddi84 (11. Februar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hab ich was besonderes verpasst oder empfiehlt ihr das Edison wegen der Lautstärke nicht?
> Fractal Design Edison M 450W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-ED1B-450W) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> 
> Nicht jeder legt wert auf einen leisen Rechner, sondern auf gespartes Geld.



Da gebe ich dir wohl recht. Allerdings ist es in diesem Fall nun zufällig tatsächlich so, dass ich Lautstärke geplagt bin von meinem aktuellen Rechner, so dass ich mich über jede neue leise Komponente sehr freue! 
Die Kreuzung aus gespartem Geld/wenig Lautstärke UND noch gute Wertigkeit wäre sozusagen n Träumchen


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hab ich was besonderes verpasst oder empfiehlt ihr das Edison wegen der Lautstärke nicht?
> Fractal Design Edison M 450W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-ED1B-450W) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> 
> Nicht jeder legt wert auf einen leisen Rechner, sondern auf gespartes Geld.



Das ist nur ein Lock Angebot. Das Netzteil kriegst du da nicht.
Der Preis der anderen Shops ist real und dafür ist es dann zu teuer.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Preis der anderen Shops ist real und dafür ist es dann zu teuer.



Reale Preise gibt es sowieso nicht mehr, die ändern sich ja im Minutentakt 

Von daher gilt, kaufen, wenn man etwas braucht


----------

